# [ 2008 ] Sheraton Broadway Plantation Map



## DeniseM (Aug 28, 2008)

Courtesy of Tugger Chris Manzer - thanks Chris!


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Mar 8, 2012)

First let me say, Thank you Chris for this map...

Now let me ask you, everyone...Anyone have an update map from after 2008?


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 8, 2012)

I don't think it has changed too much other than the pirate splash park is done.  You can compare the resort map with the zoomed in google map.  At the top of the resort map it shows you that it has West as up.  So if you can rotate it counter clockwise it will help orient it compared to the satellite.  But then again the google map might be old too.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Mar 9, 2012)

We stayed at SBP in 2009 and I am pretty sure that is the same map they were handing out then.


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 9, 2012)

tschwa2 said:


> I don't think it has changed too much other than the pirate splash park is done.  You can compare the resort map with the zoomed in google map.  At the top of the resort map it shows you that it has West as up.  So if you can rotate it counter clockwise it will help orient it compared to the satellite.  But then again the google map might be old too.



The future site of new pool is now the pirate splash park for children and the future development are condo bldg's #'s 21 - 28.  

Have they completed bldg # 21 - 28 ?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 11, 2013)

The map of SBP is great.  Does anyone know if the first few buildings are Plantation phase?  I have a guest who is requesting one of those buildings, 1-4.  

I appreciate your input.  

I was told by Starwood that I must call the resort the day before to request a specific building or location.  That will be tough to remember to call one day before.


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 11, 2013)

rickandcindy23 said:


> The map of SBP is great.  Does anyone know if the first few buildings are Plantation phase?  I have a guest who is requesting one of those buildings, 1-4.
> 
> I appreciate your input.
> 
> I was told by Starwood that I must call the resort the day before to request a specific building or location.  That will be tough to remember to call one day before.



Check - In Buildings for Plantation Phase:

Fri: Buildings - 14, 15, 16

Sat: Buildings - 1,2,7,8,12,13, 17

Sun: Buildings 3,4,9,10,11

This was the resort schedule based upon a fixed week time.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Jun 28, 2013)

Is there an updated map anywhere? This is now almost 5 years old


----------



## scootr5 (Jun 28, 2013)

Ridewithme38 said:


> Is there an updated map anywhere? This is now almost 5 years old



I uploaded one last summer to the "resort images" tab for SBP in the resort database, along with several pictures of our 2 bedroom Plantation unit after the refurb.

Here's the map I uploaded there:


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Jun 28, 2013)

scootr5 said:


> I uploaded one last summer to the "resort images" tab for SBP in the resort database, along with several pictures of our 2 beedroom Plantation unit after the refurb.
> 
> Here's the map I uploaded there:



Thank you scootr5, i'm checking in 7/20, so if the map has changed at all from your updated one, i'll update this thread again


----------



## krj9999 (Jun 28, 2013)

Looks identical to the map I got last Sunday - as I am at SBP now.



scootr5 said:


> I uploaded one last summer to the "resort images" tab for SBP in the resort database, along with several pictures of our 2 bedroom Plantation unit after the refurb.
> 
> Here's the map I uploaded there:


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 29, 2013)

We were in MB this past April 2013 and it look like they maybe breaking ground or doing a site study to add a new building.  I am not totally sure of this; so this maybe only a fake rumor.  The eye sight could have played trick on the old man.


----------



## thompson4654 (Jul 12, 2013)

Does anybody know where unit 2041/40 located? Is it water view unit? Also if week 16 is deeded and it"s gold interval 15-23 36-42, is it possible to book week 23? How do i do it? Is it a good trader? I have fixed week with Marriott , and not sure about floating weeks yet. But trying to learn as much as i can.
I am new to TS and little bit confused.
Thank you for all your help.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 12, 2013)

It is in building 20 but your deeded unit number has no bearing on where you will stay other than indicating if it is in the Palmetto section or Plantation section.  If you are trading in II it trades as a gold plus week.  I have seen very little difference between gold plus and platinum.  At 12 months you can book any week in your float season.  You must prepay your MF's to reserve a week or to designate it for exchange. You can designate for exchange as early as Jan 1 of the year before the use year.  You can reserve a specific week and deposit it in DAE, TPI, PI, or other independent exchange companies.  The Palmetto section does not exchange through RCI.


----------



## scootr5 (Jul 12, 2013)

thompson4654 said:


> Is it water view unit?



Pretty much every unit there has a "water view" of some sort, since the buildings surround the ponds.


----------

